# Potential robbery thwarted?



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

Background info: Sorry this might be lengthy. Early this morning (~5am) I was up and making my morning cup of coffee and about to sit down when I noticed headlights that appeared to slow down approaching from the West. I had two lamps on in the living room and the blinds open. The vehicle turned into our drive then backed out and went back West. They then pulled into my grandparents drive (their house joins me on the West about 200 yds away). The pickup backed into their drive and stopped briefly. They backed up a little too far and stayed a little to long to be simply turning around IMO. They then pulled out and came back past my house headed East (the direction they were headed in the first place). As they passed I opened the front door fully and stood in it so they could see my silhouette easily just to let them know I was observing them.

I don't know if this was a robbery attempt or just someone lost, but as background info I will tell you that when they backed into my grandparents drive they stopped next to the 250 gal. diesel tank. Also note that my grandpaw recently found the wires that run the diesel pump not put away where he normally leaves them. AND he was out of diesel in the tank a couple of weeks ago when he tried to fill the tractor. Was all this coincidence? Perhaps - who knows? The were not driving a diesel pickup, but they could have had a tank in the bed.

I said all that to say this: We live in the country and a response from the sheriffs dept would take too long. So after the incident I started thinking what would I have done if I determined they were indeed stealing diesel. I would have certainly called the sheriff, but then what? Just watch them fill up and leave before help arrived? I could have grabbed a gun and spotlight and headed over, but that would be very risky without knowing how many there were and if they were armed. I probably wouldn't know that before they were gone if I tried to observe before approaching. Thoughts?


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I think the best course of action is to be a good witness and call the cops. Even if you are justified, getting into a gun fight over diesel is going to leave you with questions for the rest of your life. I personally don't own a thing worth killing someone over.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd be putting a gate on the driveway and lock on the pump ASAP! Did you at least get the plate #? 
I think a shot or two fired into the air would have been sufficient to drive them off and convince them not to come back. I wouldn't have let them see me. I'm a small woman and I'd rather they not know my position in case they were determined and carrying. 
Also shots would wake my DH, BIL, and FIL. They would come running and armed as well.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I think your safest option would be to call the police and let them know that y'all have had a problem and talk to them. I'm all for defending your family and property by any means necessary but it will kinda cover your backside a little. That said I would not just sit and let them steal from my grandpaw. Even though I know it wouldn't be the best route but I would have to do something. A buddy of mine was having trouble with neighbors selling drugs at the end of the road so he got a full sheet of plywood and made a sign warning them he knew what they were doing and what would happen if they got caught at his place.The traffic started to dwindle then he was contacted by the police that told him to take it down they were trying to build a case against them. So you never know maybe a sign is in order? It might prevent a lot of blood shed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This bothers me. I think I would have turned off the lights and watched the car where it could not see my movements. And if it went to grandparents, I'd would like to have had a very bright searchlight flashlight, that I would have shown on them. Holding it away from body as much as possible.

If I'm watching someone/thing I don't want to be lit like a stage at night. That's what happens if the lights are on when you are watching. On the off chance that they are really bad guys, you'd be setting up a perfect target for them.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Hook the diesel pump up to a hose in the septic tank for a couple weeks. Things will sort themselves out.


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

hawgsquatch said:


> I think the best course of action is to be a good witness and call the cops. Even if you are justified, getting into a gun fight over diesel is going to leave you with questions for the rest of your life. I personally don't own a thing worth killing someone over.


Personally I waiver on this issue. While I certainly don't want to shoot anyone I think there can come a time when it is necessary. Would this have qualified? I don't know. I have stated in the past I wouldn't shoot anyone stealing my TV, but Natural Law states we have the right to private property and to protect it. I don't know how a jury would see it though. I don't think I am willing to go to jail over a tank of diesel. The Declaration of Independance states we have the right to "Live, Liberty, and the pursuit of Happiness". Another way it was stated was the right to life, liberty, and private property. You see as Englishmen everything belonged to the king - people included.


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

gweny said:


> I'd be putting a gate on the driveway and lock on the pump ASAP! Did you at least get the plate #?
> I think a shot or two fired into the air would have been sufficient to drive them off and convince them not to come back. I wouldn't have let them see me. I'm a small woman and I'd rather they not know my position in case they were determined and carrying.
> Also shots would wake my DH, BIL, and FIL. They would come running and armed as well.


I can't put a gate on it because it is near the road and no fence to connect to. They live on a corner and it would be very hard to secure it with two different entrances. 

I didn't get the plate #. It was so dark that I couldn't even see the color of the truck.


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> This bothers me. I think I would have turned off the lights and watched the car where it could not see my movements. And if it went to grandparents, I'd would like to have had a very bright searchlight flashlight, that I would have shown on them. Holding it away from body as much as possible.
> 
> If I'm watching someone/thing I don't want to be lit like a stage at night. That's what happens if the lights are on when you are watching. On the off chance that they are really bad guys, you'd be setting up a perfect target for them.


When I saw them pull out of GPs place I intentionally opened the door wide for them to see me - hoping that if they were bad guys they would know they were made and not come back. I do have a very bright light, but I was wearing t-shirt, shorts and no socks/shoes - not very tactical eh?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope seeing you, and knowing they are seen, may keep them away.

And your outfit was not tactical, but serviceable for interior. Next time camo t-shirts and shorts for relaxing around the home.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

cameras , game cameras work, or video sounds like your close enough you could get a wifi signal from your house over to the garage of the grand parents 

systems are very reasonable , work in the dark and no one needs to know that they are in use if you want to hide them

we have one at work that you can zoom in on a license plate 2 hundred yards away from your pc , it sits just inside the large glass window in the lobby were not hiding anything but the windows are tinted so seeing in is difficult and we can see you a lot farther away than you can see there is a camera . when not zoomed in it keeps watch on the parking lot and driveway we get video of everyone driving in our lot as we sit at the end of a dead end road. it all writes to a hard drive , and has options as to how long it keeps based on drive size 

a friend was having problems with robberies in the apartment building he lived in in the parking garage below the 2 floor apartment building , he could get a wifi signal from his 2 web cams he set the one up on the dash of his car , the other he got in the ceiling watching the door a piece of black tape over the red light so they would not be seen , the second night he had the guy , coming in the service door , had made a key before moving out of the building some months prior , he was coming back and grabbing things from peoples cars , a time stamped photo printed off and slid under the supers door that morning and the police knew just where to look


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Harry Chickpea's idea made me laugh, but I think Pete's idea of setting up cameras is probably more practical! I think letting them know they were being watched did the trick for that morning, but what about when you're not there? And I agree with the poster who mentioned it was time for a lock on the diesel tank.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

hawgsquatch said:


> I think the best course of action is to be a good witness and call the cops. Even if you are justified, getting into a gun fight over diesel is going to leave you with questions for the rest of your life. I personally don't own a thing worth killing someone over.


With that mind set if a crook comes in your front door you may as well go out the back door or just:run:

Thing with confronting thieves is one can never tell what they might do to acquire what they want or if escape is all they want . One needs the mind set of what control they intend to take in advance of confronting a thief . Once a person confronts a thief by not knowing the thief's mind set ,drug use ect with the idea of non lethal force one could get their goods stolen and the entire family killed . :fussin:

Had a fellow once come in a shop I owned one time with both hands in his pockets and announced that this looks like a easy place to rob . I produced a revolver thumb cocked it in his direction while telling him if this looked easy to get on with it . He slowly removed his hands from his pockets raised them while saying wait a minuet i'm a burglar alarm salesman . Told him in this part of the world you may not get to that part of your story . 

Moral of the story if one values their life so little why should i value their life more than mine


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

How about putting up a motion sensor light that shines right on the tank area? If they're up to no good, that might just be enough to scare them away. You could also add a siren, flashing lights, and something that sounds like gunfire when they pull up.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Hook the diesel pump up to a hose in the septic tank for a couple weeks. Things will sort themselves out.


I like that!!! A LOT!!!

Maybe put some diesel in 5 gal jugs in a way less convenient spot, empty the diesel tank and make the hose "detour" to a much less desirable liquid... such as what Harry suggests. 

I don't think they'd try that too many times before they figured out they weren't getting what they wanted.

Having pictures or videos would also be helpful if they decided to become more aggressive rather than seeking easier targets.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lots of good advice in this thread. I'd file a report with the cops, just to have your butt covered if something happens. And yes, set up some trail cams to try and catch them in the act. I'd also alert the neighbors so everyone can keep an eye out.

I wouldn't have any problem shooting someone who was breaking into my house, but I'd hesitate to kill someone stealing fuel outside the house. Where do you draw the line in protecting your property? If they're successful in stealing fuel, they might decide to see what else is available to steal. You hear stories all the time about elderly people having thieves break in because they're easy targets.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lots of good advice, as expected. Don&#8217;t put yourself in danger. First of all, if they had been by a few minutes sooner, you would not have known they were there. Make it inconvenient for them. Put a lock on the tank. Granted, they may just break it. Put up two motion detector lights. One high to light up the area, the other low to see their faces and license plates. Add a couple of cameras. The lock and lights will keep them away from Grandpa&#8217;s diesel, the camera will keep them from everyone else&#8217;s diesel as well.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Lots of good advice in this thread. I'd file a report with the cops, just to have your butt covered if something happens. And yes, set up some trail cams to try and catch them in the act. I'd also alert the neighbors so everyone can keep an eye out.
> 
> I wouldn't have any problem shooting someone who was breaking into my house, but I'd hesitate to kill someone stealing fuel outside the house. Where do you draw the line in protecting your property? If they're successful in stealing fuel, they might decide to see what else is available to steal. You hear stories all the time about elderly people having thieves break in because they're easy targets.


I agree I would not just shoot anyone for stealing fuel .Where it could get tacky is if you approach them . That is the first decision that could lead to a un wanted gun fight :facepalm: One better be prepared to win before any situation arises ,that is where the mindset comes into play . Things can turn bad in just seconds . Be safe :thumb:


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Solar motion detector lights are fairly inexpensive. Game cameras are getting inexpensive also. A wireless driveway alarm (the kind you bury under the drive) would alert either your grandparents or you.

I'm a knothead, and would most definitely confront someone on my property (neighbor's property too), but then I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

They have driveway alerts that don't need any wires.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

been there-we were losing gas from vehicles,heard something outside.yard is lit up,i went out back door-dark(no light on)gun barrel first.around end of home approachin my truck-guy squattin down by gas cap.his buddy was parked just down the road-150' saw him light a cigarette.some crooks!fired off 2 shots up in the air from 20gauge,heard crook by truck scream like a lil girl.watched him run to buddy.never been bothered again....don't ever stand in a lit door way,good way to get hurt.:smack


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

I appreciate the input. For now I believe I will put a lock on the tank shut-off valve (if I can find one that fits). I only have one trailcam and was planning on putting it in the woods this week. The only possible place to mount it would be on the tank's stand. I'd have to get creative to hide it well. Long-term I believe I will suggest we move the tank behind the house in a gated lot one the tank is empty again.

Confrontation is something I would like to avoid - especially since it was not on my property. Maybe I was dumb for standing in the doorway, but I felt that was the only thing I could do at the time. They were driving and about 50 yds away, so I felt I was safe. If they had slowed or stopped you can bet I would have armed myself ASAP.

I have been thinking that I should probably keep something in the living room for quick access. My wife would probably frown on this though since it wouldn't be locked-up. Also the funds to buy said protection is a hurdle.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been thinking that I should probably keep something in the living room for quick access. My wife would probably frown on this though since it wouldn't be locked-up. Also the funds to buy said protection is a hurdle.

Shucks I know a fellow has an Ak by the bed three guns in the computer room three in the kitchen .We won't get into the closets or his gun cabinet those are locked up tight and one pistol per glove compartment . 

I can here it now at midnight hunting a key to a gun cabinet then hunt the shells .Why if one really needed a gun by then rigormortis could set in . A unloaded gun is called a club :shrug:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

dizzy said:


> They have driveway alerts that don't need any wires.


Yea they do mine alerts me to birds ,dogs cats and you name it . :flame:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When we were living on a large ranch in Wyoming someone was coming in the early hours and helping themselves to the gas and diesel. At first the ranch owners were blaming workers, but then I saw a pickup crawling slowly out of the driveway one night. The guys came up with some wild solutions including stop sticks (decided someone who belonged would probably run over them), guns (too many people around), switching labels on gas/diesel (figured someone would put gas in a diesel vehicle or vice versa). What they finally did was park the feed truck up tight against the pumps which totally blocked access. The owners had turned off security lights to save money and turned them back on.

Even tho law enforcement is thin in the country, if you make a report they can make the effort to send patrols your way as often as possible. Its likely your granddad isn't the only victim of these slim balls.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Yea they do mine alerts me to birds ,dogs cats and you name it . :flame:


Dakota makes a wireless that you bury under the drive, sort of like the sensor wires they put in the road at turn lanes. Don't remember the range, but it seems like about 400 yards transmitting to the base station.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Gates and locks and lights over every door. That's what we've had to do as here in Meth country as anything pawnable lying around will be stolen. Our Especially diligent on the weekend when we get more traffic on this dead end road with people going down to river. Son used to live down at the end of road but too many questionables turning around in their drive and scaring wife while he was at work. Everyone on this road well armed and we all watch out for each others' places.


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I can here it now at midnight hunting a key to a gun cabinet then hunt the shells .Why if one really needed a gun by then rigormortis could set in . A unloaded gun is called a club :shrug:


I think you assume too much. It is kept safe, but with quick access. I need one in the living room with same access, but funds prohibit at the moment. My wife knows that should she need it while I am away she only needs to pull the trigger and it goes bang. In the words of the late Jeff Cooper a handgun is merely a tool to fight your way to a rifle. Of course this only goes for me. If I am away and an emergency arises I have instructed my wife to grab daughter, gun, and cellphone then head to hidey hole.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

NorthTexasGuy said:


> I think you assume too much. It is kept safe, but with quick access. I need one in the living room with same access, but funds prohibit at the moment. My wife knows that should she need it while I am away she only needs to pull the trigger and it goes bang. In the words of the late Jeff Cooper a handgun is merely a tool to fight your way to a rifle. Of course this only goes for me. If I am away and an emergency arises I have instructed my wife to grab daughter, gun, and cellphone then head to hidey hole.


Good :thumb: Always good to have a plan or two . :cowboy:


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Sawmill Jim said:


> With that mind set if a crook comes in your front door you may as well go out the back door or just:run:
> 
> Thing with confronting thieves is one can never tell what they might do to acquire what they want or if escape is all they want . One needs the mind set of what control they intend to take in advance of confronting a thief . Once a person confronts a thief by not knowing the thief's mind set ,drug use ect with the idea of non lethal force one could get their goods stolen and the entire family killed . :fussin:
> 
> ...


In my state if a crook comes to the front door and I don't head out the back I am going to prison. California requires that one flee in the event that one can. Life may be taken only in the event that life is at imminent risk. 

Also, brandishing a firearm without using it will get you a felony conviction and the loss of some rights as well. 

My homeowners insurance will replace anything I own except for my life.

Everyone would do well to remember that should you kill someone in defense of life (or property where allowed); You ARE going to be sued. You ARE going to be arrested. You ARE going to be interrogated and have your personal life dissected. You WILL have every inflammatory Facebook post you ever made pasted all over the media. You WILL be vilified and have your character assassinated. You WILL spend your life savings and then sell the farm to pay for your defense attorney or the court will sell them for you. You friends, family, and spouse WILL abandon you over the stress this causes them even if you were justified. That being said, they can't do any of these things if you are dead. It is a judgment call.

I work in a correctional facility 13 hours a day 5 days a week, I don't want to be there any more than necessary.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

hawgsquatch said:


> In my state if a crook comes to the front door and I don't head out the back I am going to prison. California requires that one flee in the event that one can. Life may be taken only in the event that life is at imminent risk.
> 
> Also, brandishing a firearm without using it will get you a felony conviction and the loss of some rights as well.
> 
> ...


That is not true. Maybe true in your state but my Nieghbor shot a trespasser and all he got was a hand shake from the mayor and was lauded a hero in the local paper. I have a right to protect me and mine. If that changes I will move.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Gweny,
The residents of California, Oregon, Florida, Colorado, Washington, and Illinois, (about 50 million Americans) to name but a few, do not have stand your ground laws. Also, nothing will keep Eric Holder from throwing you in the federal clink if you violated someone's "civil rights" as he interprets them.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

hawgsquatch said:


> In my state if a crook comes to the front door and I don't head out the back I am going to prison. California requires that one flee in the event that one can. Life may be taken only in the event that life is at imminent risk.
> 
> Also, brandishing a firearm without using it will get you a felony conviction and the loss of some rights as well.
> 
> ...


Wow! You live in the wrong state.....
There have been several instances locally where the robbers were caught going in the wrong door...the latest during the day when the guy was home...1 shot dead and 1 wounded gravely--he was not arrested, big story in the paper--BUT--they did tackle him and almost got his gun to use it on him...he was not sued -- the guys that were shot were dissected in the paper though--along with their families.
Another good reason to just stay off of Facebook......


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

hawgsquatch said:


> Gweny,
> The residents of California, Oregon, Florida, Colorado, Washington, and Illinois, (about 50 million Americans) to name but a few, do not have stand your ground laws. Also, nothing will keep Eric Holder from throwing you in the federal clink if you violated someone's "civil rights" as he interprets them.


Actually, IL does have a stand your ground law...

http://www.illinoislegalaid.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.dsp_content&contentID=8357

Back in the 70s, DGM had a break in. When the sheriff came he told her that if when she shot at the guy and hit him (she had shot once & missed), to drag him into the house and shoot him again!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hawgsquatch said:


> Gweny,
> The residents of California, Oregon, Florida, Colorado, Washington, and Illinois, (about 50 million Americans) to name but a few, do not have stand your ground laws. Also, nothing will keep Eric Holder from throwing you in the federal clink if you violated someone's "civil rights" as he interprets them.


While California thinking has beaten it's way into how you think , and millions of people are affected by it , cali thinkers fail to see that the greater land mass of this country still allows you to defend yourself and others.

carrying pistol or shotgun in a safe direction on your own property is not brandishing actually here when 18 and not a prohibited person you may open carry a firearm in public and it is not a crime and simply carrying a firearm is also not disorderly conduct 

Florida has stand your ground 

Illinois , has no duty to retreat in your place of dwelling

can you tell us how many people who were let off by the state as having used justifiable force were then taken to federal court for criminal charges filed by the FBI.


Here in Wisconsin :939.48 A person is privileged to threaten or intentionally use force against another for the purpose of preventing or terminating what the person reasonably believes to be an unlawful interference with his or her person by such other person. The actor may intentionally use only such force or threat thereof as the actor reasonably believes is necessary to prevent or terminate the interference. The actor may not intentionally use force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm unless the actor reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself. 

Wis act 94: prohibits consideration of whether the actor had an opportunity to flee or retreat before he or she used force.

also in Wis your vehicle is an extension of your home 


If you are wondering have unarmed people been shot by homeowners as the people entered or were inside a part of the owners home and the owner was not charged or prosecuted in any way and in fact remained immune from civil suits , yes ,yes it has , and there is a lesson in this . Don't break into other peoples houses!

actually this happens a lot less often than the police shoot unarmed persons who act in a threatening way.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

the motion detector light and a lock on the pump a intercom or speaker of some sort would also allow you to ask them what the heck they are doing there . a sign saying no trespassing will also help some ; warning shots or loud fire works let them know you are there and they are not wanted , fuel tanks are very attractive to thieves .syphoning fuel from trucks and farm equipment is a big problem in this area having a pump to makeit easyer is an extra to them . hopefully theses simple measures will thwart a petty theif or someone using your driveway as lovers lane . whenever approaching a potentily desperate doped up junkie crim-animal with a fire arm you have to be ready to and able to use it or you can become a victom , on my farm having protective barking dogs(although not vicous) is a big help, I also have ansered the door armed a couple times when local drunk partyers stoped by after dark to see if I wanted to party with them (or so they said after they said please don't shoot ) . it seems that once the word gets around with the local trash that you are serious about protecting your posstions and are not an easy mark these visits end .also when we sometimes use local labor on the farm I always make it a point to let them know i'v got to go to the bank to get cash to pay them every day and never keep any on me or on hand . even if my helpers are honest talk of seeing a full wallet on old farmer john spreads easily around in there circles . an old farmer who always carried a fat wallet paying cash at the feed store and his helpers . got robbed and stabed as he was getting hay with his tractor from a somewhat distant barn his fat wallet only had a few hundred dollars and he got stabed in the sholder they also stabed his tractor tire which cost 1500$ to replace . so its better to to hae a reputation as being poor , ill tempered ,and broke .


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

ROSEMAMA said:


> Back in the 70s, DGM had a break in. When the sheriff came he told her that if when she shot at the guy and hit him (she had shot once & missed), to drag him into the house and shoot him again!


I once had a sheriffs deputy tell something similar. Punk kids broke into my shop building and stole over $4000 worth of guns/tools. He met me at the pawnshop where some of it turned up. I told him I was concerned they would be back for things they couldn't carry before. He gave me his card and said if it happened again shoot first them call him - he would clean it up. They ended up getting caught and one of them actually paid restitution to us. Go figure :shocked:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Any place you can put up a motion sensor light...a BRIGHT one?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Just had an incident 2h ago. Some crazy stuff!

I was on may way home, sitting at a stop light; when I noticed the girl in the next lane staring me down. I tried to ignore her and did a 50 yard stare at the light. She kept on staring and started doing one of those pump her shoulder "come on" moves. That coupled with the look on her face was quite threatening. I held up my phone and pretended to take a pic. I thought "they are just some punk kids trying to get a rise outta me." I was thinking taking a pic would be enough of a deterrent, so I pretended to take a pic with my phone. 
I gunned it a bit at the light so a couple people behind me could get between us. She seemed to back off and I thought it was over... Until I turned into my neighborhood. She sped up and tailgates me closely for at least 5 miles. Instead of turning onto my road I kept going...
I know a cop that lives in my area about a mile further. As I slowed down close to his drive (and a very visible squad car) she braked to a full stop. I slowed to turn, but seeing she wasn't following me I continued. 5 miles later I saw she wasn't following me so I circled back to my house. I immediately ran into the house and put my holster belt / gun on. Then I ran back to the front of the house / garage. As I was peeking out the window to see if she followed me (cause I really do need to go outside; where I would be visible to get the eggs out of the coop) a squad car pulled up. 
Apparently this psycho called the cops on me?!?!
She told them I brandished a knife at her? Not sure how that happened since she was chasing me?! And that she saw 2 flashes from my phone which doesn't have a flash feature?!
What a loon.
Anyway (back to the point), the officer simply asked that I remove the weapon and place it away from my person. I did. We chatted. He told me what I did was smart. Personally I think driving straight to the police station would've been smarter, but on my own property I know I am perfectly within in my rights to protect myself and stand my ground. Was also concerned with the multitude of stop lights I would have to be a 'sitting duck' at till I made it there!
I think I did the right thing. If anything I think my gun needs to be MORE accessible!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you are home safe.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Aha, she was afraid you had called the cops on her, so she hurried to try and put it on you. Sounds like a real nut job.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

I got told by a ny state trooper,son if you shoot somebody trying to break into your mommas house?if they fall back out the door?drag em back in and SHUT UP.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"She told them I brandished a knife at her? Not sure how that happened since she was chasing me?! And that she saw 2 flashes from my phone which doesn't have a flash feature?!"

Dash cam. Don't leave home without it. Yes Virginia, there are loonies in the world.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Our gas station owner had a camera set up on the station that played into his home when the station was closed. Late one night a pick-up pulled in, a man jumped out, wearing only his shoes, went to the Coke machine, got a
pop and drove away.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree with the Solar lights but would add a radio to the circuit. This does not have to be set loud but on a quiet farm it will get your attention easily.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Junkman said:


> Our gas station owner had a camera set up on the station that played into his home when the station was closed. Late one night a pick-up pulled in, a man jumped out, wearing only his shoes, went to the Coke machine, got a
> pop and drove away.


Hey, if he paid for his soda... 

At least he wore his shoes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in a place that if you call one of the very few cops out, they will ask you why you couldn't take care of it yourself.. 

I'm not the kind to call cops... I honestly think most crooks don't fear cops as much as they fear a homeowner with a gun strapped to his side, or carrying a shotgun.. 

They know cops more than likely won't shoot if they don't resist.. There is no guarantee what will happen with a P.O'd home owner.

I've walked out of my house a couple times now with my 45 holstered on my side as people were turning pulling in my driveway.... Only one time have I had any of those people act like they were scared.. Still no idea who it was any why they were here... Others usually ask me for directions to the cemetery that's really hard to find the entrance too... they never seemed worried.. The one that was didn't stop to ask for directions either.. they were to busy spinning tires... 

I'm not afraid of being shot.. I'm more afraid of having to shoot someone... but I won't hesitate if I would have to.... I don't trust my well being to police.. I can only trust myself to keep me safe.. .


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd make some life size wooden targets painted to look like bad guys, shoot a bunch of holes through them, and then set them up beside the diesel tank. Maybe scatter some brass around, too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

... of course if that tank got to near empty and you happened to accidentally dump a couple gallons of varnish in it...


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

Bellyman said:


> Hey, if he paid for his soda...
> 
> At least he wore his shoes.


No shoes 
No service


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> ... of course if that tank got to near empty and you happened to accidentally dump a couple gallons of varnish in it...


Had a neighbor at my old place who was, shall we say, an interesting character. He got on my bad side right from the beginning because every time it rained, his beer cans floated downstream and ended up in my wash. And then people thought _I _was the alcoholic. And I couldn't even turn the cans in for recycling money, because by the time they'd been washed downstream, they were full of dirt.

Anyway, he apparently drank his electric bill up, and they turned off power to his house. :facepalm: He started powering the AC on his fifth wheel with a generator. A _very _noisy generator.

Around the same time, I found an ancient jug of gas in my shed. That thing had sat in the Arizona heat for several years. I put it down outside, planning to use the old gas to burn some wood and weeds.

Next day, I come back from getting the burn permit and ... my gas can is gone.

The neighbor's fifth wheel's generator conked out about a half hour after that (I overheard him cussing and swearing about it, on the phone with someone), and he and his rig rolled out the next day, never to return. Kinda hard to live in Arizona's desert in the summer without air conditioning ...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio has a castle doctrine law. If they are in your house or other building (including a carport) where you are also you are legally presumed to be in reasonable fear for your life and safety. But it doesn't cover shooting someone who is stealing your outdoor stuff. But yes, you'll probably spend a small fortune on lawyers fees and a lot of time in court.


----------

